# Need incubator suggestions



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking for incubator brand & model suggestions that people have used & had luck with - thanks!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

I use the Little Giant still air incubator from TS. I have hatched hundreds of chicks off and have never had a problem. (Keep water in it and turn the eggs 3X a day.) Or you can get the one with the egg turner.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

we have used the still air one also...we had 4 chicks hatch out of a bunch...but our power went out for like 8 hours 

First of year we are ordering the 1502 sportsman incubator from cackle as we have heard good things about it...its 700 bucks though. 

Not sure what price range you are looking for!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

hovabator genesis is great! It holds it's temp very steady and I love the plexi-top to look through so you can watch the whole hatching going on. Runs about $130 I think.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

aussieheelr said:


> hovabator genesis is great! It holds it's temp very steady and I love the plexi-top to look through so you can watch the whole hatching going on. Runs about $130 I think.


My daughter just got this one today for her birthday. She spent literally hours researching them and this is the one she decided was the best. Also, she says the best customer service reviews were of GQF Manufacturing: https://www.gqfmfg.com/store/front.asp

She says do not order from Sure Hatch ~ horrible customer service


----------

